# Finit Element Method



## alkhadour (1 يوليو 2006)

Salamo Alikom,
ya shabab,momken tfedonee be ay ma3lomat 3an el Finit Element Method?
or books ?
Thank you


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (2 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحباً بك أخي الكريم في ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وخصوصاً في قسم ميكاترونكس
أما بخصوص finite Element methods فيمكنك الإستزادة من الموضوع من خلال الرابط
http://www.colorado.edu/engineering/CAS/courses.d/IFEM.d/Home.html
كما سيتم وضع كتب في هذا المجال في القريب العاجل بإذن الله
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## alkhadour (3 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخ أحمد.....ما بتقصرو


----------

